# Elbert County Rut



## Chattooga River Hunter (Oct 27, 2012)

Folks, I'm hunting Elbert Co for the first time this year, and was curious if the more experienced Elbert Co deer hunters could tell me when the rut typically takes place in that part of the world? When do the mature bucks show their faces? I'm seeing occasional rubs right now, but no hard core rub lines or scrapes yet. Appreciate the insight!


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 27, 2012)

Nov 7th - 9th from my past experience


----------



## GAGE (Oct 27, 2012)

My father in law killed a nice 8 yesterday with black hocks, and a mildly swollen neck, and saw another "good" 8 chasing a doe hard on a food plot this evening.  I say between now and the ninth.


----------



## tcward (Oct 27, 2012)

My cousin killed a nice 8 this morning chasing!


----------



## Razmataz073 (Oct 28, 2012)

*Rut has begun*

I killed a huge 8 point yesterday that was chasing a doe. Hocks were wet and black. I could smell him before I even got near him. The night before I thought I saw another buck hot on a doe. This was out near Pulliam Mill rd.

Also what happend to Beavercreek taxidermy? I tried calling him and his phone is disconnected.


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Oct 28, 2012)

I sure appreciate the input guys, sounds like now thru the second week of Nov is the time! Good luck to y'all!


----------



## oatmeal1 (Oct 28, 2012)

My magical day down there has always been the 11th. Beaverdam creek area


----------



## creekbender (Oct 28, 2012)

Razmataz073 said:


> I killed a huge 8 point yesterday that was chasing a doe. Hocks were wet and black. I could smell him before I even got near him. The night before I thought I saw another buck hot on a doe. This was out near Pulliam Mill rd.
> 
> Also what happend to Beavercreek taxidermy? I tried calling him and his phone is disconnected.



Congrats man . As far as beaverdam taxidermy , i've noticed every time recently i've rode by there are no lights on up at his shop either . Been wondering the same thing myself


----------



## creekbender (Oct 28, 2012)

For me its hard to beat the week of thanksgiving . I always see them then .


----------



## Razmataz073 (Oct 28, 2012)

There haven't been many shots around here at all. I am NOT allowed to go out in the woods anymore this year. At least that is what my 2 sons have told me. I was going to let my oldest sit in my stand on Saturday morning. But he got caught with dip at school so I he had to clean up after the Elbert/hart game Saturday morning. Boy am I glad they caught him!!! lol I took the deer to the guy and Vanna that does taxidermy down from James's cooler. He is supposed to do a really good job I heard.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Oct 28, 2012)

Yea he does a great job he did 2 or 3 of my wifes uncles deer. An I a seen an 6 point chasing  a doe this am they ran right under my tree. Could have shot him but im holding out for a really big deer i have seen.


----------



## Razmataz073 (Oct 28, 2012)

The pic in my avatar is the 8 I killed yesterday morning.


----------



## Razmataz073 (Oct 28, 2012)

My son is sitting in my stand and he saw a few this morning running some doe. But I think he is wanting to out do me. I tried telling him you can't eat a rack.


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Oct 28, 2012)

Razmataz073 said:


> The pic in my avatar is the 8 I killed yesterday morning.



Thats a great deer, congrats!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 29, 2012)

*Slow at our place this weekend*

We saw a total of 5 does all weekend between 5 hunters.  No bucks seen at all.  Weather was not good for hunting, hot and full moon.  This weekend should be better with cold weather moving in.  On our place the best week of the Rut is within 5 days of Nov. 17th.  The 5 biggest bucks ever killed on our property were within that timeframe and we have had the land for over 30 years.  We generally do not see any running at all till around the 12th or so and then from there till Thanksgiving you better be in the stand.


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Oct 29, 2012)

Great info, thanks Buford Dawg!  Hope you get a good 'un this season!


----------



## tcward (Nov 4, 2012)

Alright guys, how did you do this weekend? How is the rut coming? Leaving out this afternoon gonna spend the week in Elbert Co after 'em!


----------



## GAGE (Nov 4, 2012)

Dead this morning, hoping for some rain and cooler weather.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 4, 2012)

*Saw a few does and a spike*

No rutting signs. No nice ones on the cams. Just slow right now. But should kick off around the 12th.


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Nov 4, 2012)

I saw 4 seperate does this morning, and none of them had stained tarsals, or showed any other signs of rutting behavior.  Of course, no bucks behind them either.  Some guys at the club are starting to see scraps, so hopefully by next weekend there will be more action.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 9, 2012)

*Saw 3 does groups this AM and missed a stud...*

I am too sick to even talk about it.  Will replay it in my mind for months.  He was not chasing, just cruising LATE in the morning.  The does are still together so it seems to still be a ways off, still guessing around the 17th give or take 5 days.


----------



## GAGE (Nov 9, 2012)

Buford_Dawg said:


> I am too sick to even talk about it.  Will replay it in my mind for months.
> I have been there, hopefully you will get another chance.  What kind of area where you hunting?


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 9, 2012)

*Hardwoods*

with thinned pines on 3 sides and creek bottom on the other.  See 3 does, 4 does, then 4 more does about 15-30 minutes apart, then a large spike and finally up in the AM, the nice buck came thru.  It was definitely a eventful AM.  Be back up there in the AM, had to run back to Buford for the football game tonight.


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm sorry, Buford Dawg,  I tell people the best bucks I've ever seen from stand I missed!  I know the feeling all too well.  Here's hoping he will come back and give you a re-match!


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Nov 11, 2012)

The bucks were on their feet yesterday for sure, seems like the prime time is upon us Elbert county hunters!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 12, 2012)

*Crh...*

WTG on that buck this weekend.  Saw your post in the Deer Hunting forum.  I have hunted Elbert county for 35+ years now.  Same property.  It has been good to me and my family with some very nice bucks over the years.  I have seen the deer herd get lower and lower every year.  It still provide some good hunting but not like the old days, too many does taken and Yotes are having a big impact.  But they are some really good deer if you can get on them.


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words, Buford Dawg.  Elbert County was definitely good to me this season.  I look forward to hopefully many more years of hunting down there.  I have heard lots of coyotes calling in the evening and mornings while going in and coming out.  They better not walk past me during shooting hours!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bucks are chasing big time the last 3 days*

If you hunt in Elbert, suggest you get to the woods like now.  Heavy chasing the last 3 days and hoping it continues as I get to go back Friday thru Sunday.


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for the heads-up Buford Dawg, I will be there tomorrow.  Of course I don't have any buck tags left, but I will be there to watch the show, and do some pre planning for next season!  Good luck to you!


----------



## creekbender (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep found three new scrapes today and many horned trees . It's fixin to be on .




Buford_Dawg said:


> If you hunt in Elbert, suggest you get to the woods like now.  Heavy chasing the last 3 days and hoping it continues as I get to go back Friday thru Sunday.


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Nov 24, 2012)

Buford_Dawg said:


> If you hunt in Elbert, suggest you get to the woods like now.  Heavy chasing the last 3 days and hoping it continues as I get to go back Friday thru Sunday.



You were right Buford Dawg, our club harvested two six points and a big 8 point this weekend.  All were stankin' and crusing for does!  Based on what I've seen this season, the best time to be in stand for a Buck has been from about Nov 10 until NOW!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 24, 2012)

*Nov 17  Give or take 5 days*

Been same on our property for 30+ years. I watched a large spike tend a doe yesterday am. I have no idea where the big boys were but the spike was having fun.


----------



## hikingthehills (Dec 4, 2012)

Heading to Elbert county this weekend, anything good still going on!


----------

